# projectile headlights for Altima 2.5S 2004



## Gienek (May 16, 2004)

I looked everywhere for the headlights and can not find any projectile headlights. Can anyone point me to a website that sells them at reasonable price. thx.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

projectile headlights would be kewl for me too. i could shoot anyone with them then... i think you mean projec*tor* headlights right? i think, but im not sure, that www.southwestautoworks.com might have a line on some for you or you could check out the various different vendors and see if they have a kit for you. ebay even sells kits, but im very wary about some of the things you can get thru ebay. be prepared to spend between 350-500 dollars for whatever kit you may choose though.


----------

